# Onchange Javascript Variable an PHP übergeben-



## dom123 (12. Oktober 2005)

Hi ich habe mir eine Funktion gemacht die auch funktioniert ich will aber beim OnChange ereigniss die Javascript Variable an Php übergeben wie mach ich das. 

 Hier mein OnChange ereigniss.


```
onChange=\"var a=cwadd.$select.options[cwadd.$select.selectedIndex].value; document.getElementById('$change').src=a \"
```
 
 Also die variable a soll an PHP übergeben werden.


----------



## con-f-use (12. Oktober 2005)

Forensuche benutzen! Hier wird mehr als nur einmal erklärt, wie man JS-Variablen an PHP übergibt.

 Kleiner Tip:  
	
	
	



```
b = new Image()
b.src = 'http://www.beipiel.de/datei.php?a=' + a;
```


----------



## dom123 (12. Oktober 2005)

damit kann ich leider nix anfangen


----------



## con-f-use (12. Oktober 2005)

So rufst du mittels Javascript ein php-Script (lass dich durch das new Image() nicht täuschen) auf, dass "datei.php" heißt und über die Domain "http://www.beispiel.de" erreichbar ist und übergibst im als Get-Variable mit Namen "a" den Inhalt der Javascript-Variablen ja, so dass du im "datei.php"-Script per $_GET['a'] darauf zugreifen kannst.


----------



## dom123 (12. Oktober 2005)

gut und wie mach ich das aber wenn ich die datei nicht neu laden will ?


----------



## con-f-use (12. Oktober 2005)

Wer hat jemals was von Seite neu laden gesagt? Das Script oben kannst du einfach im laufenden Betrieb aufrufen ohne dass sich an der bisher geladenen Seite auch nur das Geringste ändert oder du irgentetwas submitten müsstest.

   Oder habe ich dein anliegen falsch verstanden? Was genau willst du denn machen?


----------

